# citronelle lake fishing help



## fisherman123 (Apr 6, 2014)

What can u catch sensed it flooded and what are the good spots 


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

is this citronell alabama in mobile county??


----------



## fisherman123 (Apr 6, 2014)

dsar592 said:


> is this citronell alabama in mobile county??


Yes sorry I forget to list what state


----------



## Lockdownx99 (May 20, 2012)

you can catch fish, maybe. the good spot would be the wet area! although you might catch something else if the flood brought in sewage run off. throw a line in and try it out.


----------



## fisherman123 (Apr 6, 2014)

Lockdownx99 said:


> you can catch fish, maybe. the good spot would be the wet area! although you might catch something else if the flood brought in sewage run off. throw a line in and try it out.


you know that rebuild the dam and it filled up again.THey put more fish in but I dont know what probly the same crappie,catfish and bass I was realy just wondering the good spots sensed it flooded.


----------

